# PHOTTIX ODIN TTL Flash trigger for Canon



## AKCalixto (Nov 16, 2011)

Has anyone used this new Canon TTL flash trigger? 

http://www.phottix.com/en/phottix-odin-ttl-flash-trigger-for-canon.html

Any experience?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2011)

There are onliine reviews, here is one.

http://www.thephoblographer.com/2011/10/21/hands-on-phottix-odin-ttl-wireless-triggers-for-canon-eos-test-at-new-york-comic-con-2011/

Having to wait 1.5 sec for the trigger to recharge between shots seems strange to me, I would not want it for that reason alone, my flash will fire much faster than that when at low power.


----------



## martybugs (Nov 22, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Having to wait 1.5 sec for the trigger to recharge between shots seems strange to me, I would not want it for that reason alone, my flash will fire much faster than that when at low power.



That definitely doesn't sound right to me!

I did some tests, and can confirm that the Odin can certainly keep up at 6.3 fps that my Canon 50D is capable of, reliably firing flashes for each shot.
Note that you are likely to run into recycle limitations with your flash(es), depending on the power output that you are using for each shot.
I did my testing with the flashes set to 1/128 power, and the flashes could easily recycle fast enough to keep shooting at 6.3 fps.

With the flash output increased to 1/8 power, my 580EX II could only manage about 4 shots at 6.3 fps before it started missing shots due to longer recycle times. An external battery pack would certainly help, but you would still need to ensure you don't overheat the flash head (Canon's 580EX II user manual indicates no more than 20 continuous flashes, followed by a rest time of 10 minutes).

(Check out my review of the Phottix Odin .)


----------



## AKCalixto (Dec 6, 2011)

I believe I have found a complete review of Phottix Odin at www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQV0s4KR8UI but it is in German. I do not know German but it seems that this trigger is not good, at least with ratios. Does anyone know German to make a conclusion?

Thank you


----------



## jzucker (Dec 10, 2011)

They seem pretty expensive. At that point you could get the pocketwizard system which has been around longer and has a good reputation.

I've been burned 3x by cheaper wireless systems that advertise ettl and other capabilities that they can't really deliver (are you listening pixel-king)? The pixelking couldn't even be recognized by windows 7 for firmware upgrades...

I think you take a chance with any of these wireless systems. Are they going to be around tomorrow? Next week, next year? And the glowing reviews are there for all of them. Yet, 1/2 the reviews on amazon or b&h are bad. Go figure...


----------



## Esp (Dec 10, 2011)

Michael Zelbel (Smoking Strobes) swears by them. Says they are better then pocket wizards. 
http://smokingstrobes.com/


----------



## Viggo (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Guys! 

First off, expensive? no, it's one third (nearly) of the Pocket Wizard Flex system.
and second, no, you don't have to wait 1,5 sec between each trigging. It's stated by Phottix that it will support up to 12fps. Now, I "only" have 10fps on my mkIV, but it keeps up as long as my flashes have power.

To go back I bought myself the PocketWIzard (PW) system nearly three years ago, I wanted the best! But with hundreds upon hundreds of DIFFERENT faults and misfires and full dump's (one time nearly blinding my 2 yr old son). I tried every firmware, I was a BETA-tester as well, they NEVER worked. And it had to be turned on in a specific order, I tried tweaking them in software (probably spent 110 hours on that), with tips from the PW-support. Eventually I got them to replace my hardware as they said it "was very old", which is crazy, at that time they were only a year and a half!! I got my new radio's, I replaced my flashes aswell, and still everytime I tried to use them, there was a different error than before, ranging from sync problems (curtain showing) to random power-output in M mode! I tried on the 5d2 as well, same stuff, tried with the 430 exII's , did not work either. I needed approx. 5-6 restarts for 30-40 shots. Then one time with a band shoot I did, one of them gave in completely. So as we speak my PW's are on their way back to NY for a complete refund, their customer support is just FANTASTIC!! But I won't buy PW's ever again.

A friend tipped me on the Phottix Odin, and I only knew that brand as a cheapo brand that made battergrips, but started to read what I could find, and it seemed I found A LOT of people trading their PW's as they too couldn't get them to work and wanted a replacement. So one night I was about to throw my PW's through the window, I ordered the Odin from Ebay with the transmitter and two recievers for 549 usd Free shipping.

When I got them in the mail, I opened the box with MUCH excitment, put the batteries in, switch to 1/8000s and EVERYTHING JUST FRIKKIN' WORKS!! Every single time, no restarts, no clipping, no misfire, no software tuning, the range is DOUBLE, no using an extension cable to create distance between the trigger and the flash (??) no nothing. Nothing but proper trigging. And it hasn't missed one single shot, even shooting my D-Lite 4's from Elinchrome at 1/8000s, because Phottix were cool enough to INCLUDE the sync cables. 

The Odin can do everything the PW's promised, but couldn't do, and more. It supports the very neat feature were you can remote-controll zoom-spread of the flash head, very cool. And it also support AF-assist when the flash is not in a diffuser, not too often, but sometimes highly useful, I rather have the feature than don't to put it that way. 

The odin also let's you control it from the speedlite menu of the camera to control Ratio and stuff. Not saying that I use it, but some might be much more used to accessing the flash from the menu than me. It made me want to use light again, and has been a great inspiration. The system is 1000% reliable

Ps: You don't have to ask any questions if I did this and that and had the right frequency with the PW's, (which is also stupid since the Odin uses the VERY common 2,4 Ghz and works) I have tried it ALL. I have sent 200 mails back and forth with PW-support. And went to shops with experts on these things, and they were stumped and one guy actually said "you need to have the same build version of the TT5's for them to match and trigger together, I had the same problem" COME ON!!!! That means you cant even buy one extra if you need it unless it's the same build, and if you check your TT5's in PW software, there must be at least 30 different builds.

Get the Odin, it will never dissapoint, it will do what YOU tell it to do, not have lot's of "great" ideas on their own.


----------



## Gothmoth (Dec 10, 2011)

the odin is great.
from the handling itÂ´s better then the TTL pocket wizards.

i canÂ´t complain. 

i was a big fan of the early pocket wizards but time moves on and others catch up.
especially the flexxtt5's are dissapointing. i rarely (very rarely) had returns of pocket wizards but these models seem to be problematic. PW is fixing them fro free but non the less itÂ´s disappointing. 



> Yet, 1/2 the reviews on amazon or b&h are bad. Go figure...



about reviews on amazon.. well 50% of the reviews at amazon are written from people who never touched the device they write about. 
and by the way.... when i look at amazon.com there is only ONE review (5 Stars) and no review at all on B&H. guess you mix up cheap 30m radio trigger with this odin trigger. but you canÂ´t lump together all of them.

the only thing (but that is a probem with all third party devices) is if it will be compatible with future canon cameras and flashes. but hey you can update the odin firmware.


----------



## Gothmoth (Dec 10, 2011)

AKCalixto said:


> I do not know German but it seems that this trigger is not good, at least with ratios. Does anyone know German to make a conclusion?
> 
> Thank you



well you obvioulsy have no clue about german so better donÂ´t try to understand it. 

in short .... they say itÂ´s better then the pocket wizard and they are very impressed ("a sensational product from phottix").

about the ratio they say itÂ´s easy to handle.


----------



## gmrza (Dec 10, 2011)

Gothmoth said:


> AKCalixto said:
> 
> 
> > I do not know German but it seems that this trigger is not good, at least with ratios. Does anyone know German to make a conclusion?
> ...



I've only watched 21 minutes of the review and the only negative they raised is that certain third party flash units worked intermittently with it. They did not mention which brands worked intermittently, but I am hazarding a guess it was with Metz and Sigma units that they had problems.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 10, 2011)

[/quote]

I've only watched 21 minutes of the review and the only negative they raised is that certain third party flash units worked intermittently with it. They did not mention which brands worked intermittently, but I am hazarding a guess it was with Metz and Sigma units that they had problems.
[/quote]

I think it works with Nissin, and yeah, Sigma at least might have some issues, but hey, you can't blame Phottix for that. PW can't even get theirs to work with Canon Speedlites...


----------



## Pronto (Dec 10, 2011)

first: my german is good (IÂ´m from germany  ) but my english isn`t it - but I try it.

I bought the odin trigger for Canon ca. 2 Weeks ago - and first I tried them (1 part for sending and two receiver) with Metz 58 Af-2 and Metz 50 AF-1. But it did not work. With one flash of Metz it seems to be ok, but with two receiver it sometimes works and then it didn`t work. So one flash lightning but the other not, or both are not working and at the next shot suddenly both working and so on.....

So I try it with two 580 II from canon and it works absolut perfect. You can work in E-TTL, can work manual and you can mix both of them. Thats great. For example: the flash for the main person works in E-TTL perhaps the person is moving between different light situations. And the other flash you take manual mode, cause you want the background always in the same mood. No problem. 
What the conclusion - I sell my Metz-flashes and then I buy a third 580 II - an the show can really begin.

Great thing - thank you Phottix - you`ve sold a problem I`ve had all the time in the flashing sun. 

so - I hope you all can understand my english - If not, I can try in german ;D

..... IÂ´m using a 7D and only Canon lenses.....


----------



## AKCalixto (Dec 11, 2011)

It seems that the only disvantage is that Manual setting is by "FULL" stops (from 1/128 to 1/1).


----------



## Oldgitwithgun (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Guys
as I'm new just like to say hi to everyone, hope everyone had a great christmas 
my problem is the phottix odin i use won't allow me to change the flash setting from auto to manual on the TCU nor can i get it to change into high speed sync, the rest works fine anyone got any ideas if I'm doing something wrong I'm using canon 580 EXii and the new canon 600 with 5D mark iii


----------

